
Xbox One Gets Over-The-Air TV Powers in the U.S. And Canada - robgibbons
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/08/xbox-one-gets-over-the-air-tv-powers-in-the-u-s-and-canada/
======
tdhz77
Started to stream using the Sling Box addon. Xbox One has a 1 month trial and
20$/month after that for the basic plan.

I'm might pick up the $80 Hauppauge WinTV-955Q TV tuner and OTA HD Antenna for
basic cable.

Only reason to pay 20$ in my view is for ESPN, ESPN2 and for 5$ more I can get
ESPNU and SEC Network. 25$ month seems reasonable.

Now Adding Netflix $9/month, HBO Now 15$/month and we are around 50$/month.

Not too bad really.

